# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Странная утечка памяти

## Kivlov

Привет! Есть довольно неприятная проблема, связанная с утечкой памяти. Во время активных действий, связанных с жёстким диском (чтение и запись), например, когда что-либо качаю из сети, или наоборот кто-то качает с меня, или копирую с других носителей к себе на комп или обратно, память начинает стремительно пожираться пока не закончится вся. Происходит это уже когда скорость начинает превышать всего лишь 1 мб\с. Причём диспетчер задач не фиксирует, какому процессу память отдаётся, а только сам факт уменьшения свободной памяти. 

В инете ничего про такую проблему не нашёл, удалось тока найти ещё 2-х друзей, у которых эта проблема имеется. 

Грешу на железо, т.к. софт у нас используется разный, а вот конфигурация компов практически одна и та же. У моего друга (комп такой же конфигурации что и мой) проблема проявилась сразу же после установки операционной системы. Только поставили uTorrent на чистую ОС, начали качать и началось... 

Из личных наблюдений: 

1. Утечка появлялась только при скачке больших файлов (более 500 мб) и на большой скорости. 

2. Файл подкачки увеличивать пробовал и менять его положение - не помогло. 

3. Перепрошивка биоса на самую свежую версию не помогла. 

4. Грешил на оперативку, но вроде бы не срабатывает версия - у одного из друзей, у кого эта проблема также есть, оперативка другой фирмы. 

5. Грешил на Висту 64, но также не проходит версия, т.к. и на Висте32 и на XP происходит тоже самое. 

6. Грешил на антивирус, но также не оправдалось, т.к. антивирусы во-первых разные у нас стоят, во-вторых пробовали на чистой ОС - тоже самое. 

7. Установка более свежих дров на чипсет не помогла.

8. Отключение кэширования харда в диспетчере устройств не помогла.

9. Осталось некоторое подозрение на хард - они у нас одинаковые. Да и к тому же доводилось с похожей проблемой иметь дело раньше на старом компе, когда перешёл с IDE-шного харда на SATA-шный. 

Когда-нибудь видели что-то подобное? Может что подскажете?

На всякий случай конфигурация компа такая:

M/B ASUS P5K Premium Wi-Fi AP
CPU Intel Core 2 DUO E8400 3.0 Ghz
RAM 4 GB DDR-2
Video 512 MB DDR-3 XFX GeForce 9600GT 700M
HDD 500 Gb SATA-II 300 Seagate Barracuda ES 7200RPM 16MB

----------


## Kivlov

Всё! Проблема решена (частично)!!! 

Случайно нашёл интересную утилиту, регулирующую размер кэша http://www.uwe-sieber.de/ntcacheset_e.html. По-умолчанию ни минимальный, ни максимальный размеры кэша заданы не были. Очень странно. После того как задал их - проблема исчезла. Осталось только 2 вопроса:

1. После перезагрузки настройки размера кэша всё равно слетают и проблема появляется снова.

2. Из-за чего это произошло всё? Подозреваю, что всё-таки uTorrent виноват. Эту версию косвенно подтверждает эксперимент на компе друга с чистой ОС, о котором я писал в 1-ом посте.

----------


## Vishenka

а зачем тебе uTorrent? ведь в некоторых случаях можно обойтись и без него!!

----------


## pirelly

Опять этот злосчастный uTorrent :) Похоже тут попахивает багом конкретного билда, не более, так как у меня этот клиент работает нормально, хотя согласен, память отжирает нехило, что вполне понятно.

----------


## Kivlov

> а зачем тебе uTorrent? ведь в некоторых случаях можно обойтись и без него!!


Оригинальное мнение! :) Зачем тебе винда раз она глючит? Снеси её. :)  Ненавижу, когда начинают говорить несусветные глупости, даже не прочитав внимательно пост автора. Даже полное удаление уторрента не помогало.



> Опять этот злосчастный uTorrent :) Похоже тут попахивает багом конкретного билда, не более, так как у меня этот клиент работает нормально, хотя согласен, память отжирает нехило, что вполне понятно.


Проявлялся на многих билдах.

----------


## Vishenka

_Оригинальное мнение!  Зачем тебе винда раз она глючит? Снеси её.  Ненавижу, когда начинают говорить несусветные глупости, даже не прочитав внимательно пост автора. Даже полное удаление уторрента не помогало._ 
я уже сносила. 5 раз :)))

----------


## pirelly

Кстати очень важен момент, какой именно дистрибутив Windows используется. Сейчас стало модным выкладывать пачками "персональные сборки" содержащие кучу ненужного хлама, хитрые твики, и прочие "шаманства". Для того, чтобы быть полностью уверенным, лучше использовать чистую установку содержащую только сервис паки от Microsoft. Иначе как девушка выше, придется часто перставлять систему, и даже Acronis не в помощь ;)

----------


## Kivlov

> Кстати очень важен момент, какой именно дистрибутив Windows используется. Сейчас стало модным выкладывать пачками "персональные сборки" содержащие кучу ненужного хлама, хитрые твики, и прочие "шаманства". Для того, чтобы быть полностью уверенным, лучше использовать чистую установку содержащую только сервис паки от Microsoft. Иначе как девушка выше, придется часто перставлять систему, и даже Acronis не в помощь ;)


Придерживаюсь такого же мнения, поэтому всегда использую только "официальные" дистрибутивы.

----------


## wrongded

> Всё! Проблема решена (частично)!!! 
> 
> Случайно нашёл интересную утилиту, регулирующую размер кэша http://www.uwe-sieber.de/ntcacheset_e.html. По-умолчанию ни минимальный, ни максимальный размеры кэша заданы не были. Очень странно. После того как задал их - проблема исчезла. Осталось только 2 вопроса:
> 
> 1. После перезагрузки настройки размера кэша всё равно слетают и проблема появляется снова.
> 
> 2. Из-за чего это произошло всё? Подозреваю, что всё-таки uTorrent виноват. Эту версию косвенно подтверждает эксперимент на компе друга с чистой ОС, о котором я писал в 1-ом посте.


Такая же проблема в windows server 2008. 
Пропиши утилиту с соответствующими параметрами в реестр для запуска при старте ситемы.
В принципе сам uTorrent не виноват. Скорее всего проблема возникнет в любой программе которая открывает огромное количество файлов или вероятно генерит большое количество потоков/обращений к файловой системе.
ЗЫ. К железу проблема не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Kivlov

> Такая же проблема в windows server 2008. 
> Пропиши утилиту с соответствующими параметрами в реестр для запуска при старте ситемы.
> В принципе сам uTorrent не виноват. Скорее всего проблема возникнет в любой программе которая открывает огромное количество файлов или вероятно генерит большое количество потоков/обращений к файловой системе.
> ЗЫ. К железу проблема не имеет никакого отношения.


Так и сделал. Однако подобный косяк ОС меня сильно поражает и возмущает, почему его ещё не убрали заплаткой...

----------


## wrongded

Наверное считают что это проблема не microsoft, а сторонних разработчиков софта, пишущих "корявые" программы :)))

----------


## Martin Iden

эммм...как говорится кривые руки в помощь и "хакера можно выпускать на свободу"...
На мой взгляд надо глядеть системными утилями и в дополнение в этому - менеджером процессов (не стандартным) и утилями от сисинтерналс...

----------


## Martin Iden

эммм...как говорится кривые руки в помощь и "хакера можно выпускать на свободу"...
На мой взгляд надо глядеть системными утилями и в дополнение в этому - менеджером процессов (не стандартным) и утилями от сисинтерналс...

----------

